# Star Wars Battlefront 2 LAN/Multiplayer issue



## InnuJoker (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi everyone I have an issue on Battlefront 2, everytime I start a LAN multiplayer game the map load then the game crashes to the desktop. It doesn't happen in single player at all. I have an exception for the game in my firewall but still crashes. Here's my specs:

Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz
16 GB RAM
Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
AMD Radeon HD 6450
AMD High Definition Audio Device


----------



## InnuJoker (Aug 21, 2012)

Help anyone?


----------



## jphoenix79 (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't know wheat the solution is, but I suggest upgrading your video card to ASUS EN280GTX. I play Battlefront 2 as well, and it works well on my PC.

MMO-Play.com - Your MMO Game Connection!


----------

